# Best Otter in Westwater



## John the welder (May 2, 2009)

I've seen them on the Gunnison and Uncompahgre. The last few years there has been a pair raising young ones in a pond below my house near Delta. Yes, great to see them back.


----------



## jwburdge (Apr 9, 2014)

I have seen them in the canyon on 3 of my last westwater trips. We had three of them playing and running around in the early morning across from Bald Eagle camp on our last trip.


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Nice catch with the camera. Seen them on the yampa and green as well, they are such cool animals.


----------



## Flaco (Nov 18, 2014)

I think I've seen a bunch in the last few years. We had one swim right across the put in three years ago, then we saw several on the Uncompahgre and Lake Fork this year.

We saw a bunch playing in the eddies at Black Rock this spring.


Very cool.


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

CO wildlife likes river users to report their otter sightings.

Colorado Parks & Wildlife -

There's a very inquisitive family of otter on the White River just below the reservoir just upriver of Rangely. I used to float fish the section on my mini cat...never saw another boater on that section and judging by the otters reaction, i doubt they had either. Swimming along side my tubes and popping up between them, looking me right in the eyes. One of my coolest experiences with wild animals.


----------



## raymo (Aug 10, 2008)

*Seals???*

Back in the 70's while camping at a lake on a backpacking trip in Colorado, with two other friends. We woke up in the morning to spot two otters on the far side of the lake, we have never seen or were really familiar with otters, so we thought they were seals that escaped from a zoo or something and made their way up the stream to the lake. Walking back down the trail we meet two other hikers going up to the lake, so we told them about the seals. They had this look on their face like should we laugh or run like hell from us. Finally they told us, they were otters that we spotted. What a quick education in stupidity.


----------



## oarframe (Jun 25, 2008)

Saw a seal on the rogue once above foster bar.
Seen lots of otters there as well. Otters don't bark


----------

